# HI GIRLS! I am Italian and I love make up.....



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there girls!

  	I would like to know people like me who love cosmetics and make up, I have a blog with reviews that I hope could be interesting for you :

  	You are free to contact me for any suggestions or information
  	My name is Carmen,  I am 29 years old and I love English languages so I dedided to study this great language at university, I got a degree in 2006 and then I worked in a company that dealt with cosmetics :-O so you could image how many products I know...
  	What about you? write me I am happy to have new friends !







*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## TruccoTreat (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome! I too am Italian and new to Spektra! I'll be sure to visit your blog and hope you'll have a chance to check out my blog too! Ciao!


----------



## Loraelai (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Carmen 
	I am Italian, too and my name is Ileana. Where are you from?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

to specktra. have fun.


----------



## emilinaloveMAC (Jul 7, 2011)

ciao carmen! benvenuto!!!!!!!!!!! da che parte vieni? la mia famiglia e di napoli pero' abito a New York XD


----------



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 7, 2011)

TruccoTreat said:


> Welcome! I too am Italian and new to Spektra! I'll be sure to visit your blog and hope you'll have a chance to check out my blog too! Ciao!



 	Hi Trucco Tread, thank you very much, sure I will check you blog too, I am from South Italy and you?


----------



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Loraelai! I am from South Italy, Apulia and you? I am happy to enjoy this forum 


Loraelai said:


> I am Italian, too and my name is Ileana. Where are you from?


----------



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi dear, thank you for your welcoming!




LMD84 said:


> to specktra. have fun.


----------



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Emilina, I am from a city not far from Lecce in South Italy, grazie per il benvenuto! il mondo è piccolo!
  	che bello vivi a New York, anche io sto pensando di trasferirmi all'estero!




emilinaloveMAC said:


> ciao carmen! benvenuto!!!!!!!!!!! da che parte vieni? la mia famiglia e di napoli pero' abito a New York XD


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome! Someday I'll make it to italy, sigh.
  	I hope you like this place <3 it's pretty awesome, in my opinion.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Carmen, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 9, 2011)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY! have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## bis (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome Carmen, see, we are one big makeup family here


----------

